# New Baltimore SportsFest



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

VFW post 7573 in New Baltimore is putting on a SportsFest on Saturday, August 1st. Entrance will be free to the public and to the vendors who want to show/sell their sports related ware. 

This is not a swap meet, so no individual selling of items.

If you are a business and would be interested in being there, please PM me and I can sign you up or answer your questions. There are both inside and outside setup spots.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Still accepting vendors. PM me for information. 
Thanks.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a last call for vendors interested in attending the Saturday August 1st event. We have a limited number of spots available.

To update everyone, we have over 20 different vendors attending the event, ranging from a duck stamp artist to a Harley dealer, a taxidermist to a boat dealer. We are also planning on having a couple of motorcycle stunt shows during the fest. 

The SportsFest remains free to both vendors and the general public. Vendors will be located both outside and inside the VFW post in New Baltimore on 23 Mile Road.

There will be a beer tent and food will be available for purchase.

Gates should open up at 9:00 and remain open until 6:00. An enjoyable day for all is planned. 

Vendors, quickly PM me if your interested.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's an update on this event. Dave Bowmann, the Ducks Unlimited artist for 2010 is scheduled to attend. 

The event will run from 9:00 am to 9:00 pm.

A phone number for questions or directions is 586-725-7100. 

We are expecting this to be a great day for all, admission remains FREE!

The address is 35011 23 Mile Rd., New Baltimore. It's at the VFW Post 7573.

See you there!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

The SportsFest is this Saturday, August 1st 9:00 to 9:00.

We're expecting it to be a great event! 

Lots to see and buy!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I promise, the last time I update this.

Thanks in advance to all that will be attending.


----------

